# Relative Pfade in Eclipse RCP Plugin



## virus (8. Aug 2007)

Wie greif ich auf eine Datei zu die in einem Ordner in meinem Plugin-Project leigt?

mit dem relativen pfad ala: files/bild.jpg funktioniert das leider nicht.
ich hab da was im kopf das isch mit System.getProperties oder so den absoluten pfad bekommen. Aber mit RCP könnte das auch anders sein...


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2007)

FileLocator.find(YourPlugin.getInstance().getBundle(), new Path("files/bild.jpg"), null))


----------



## Gast (8. Aug 2007)

Hallo, habe selber so ein ähnliches problem, was meinst du mit your Plugin also welche klasse, habe den activator versucht nur hat der keine getInstance Methode


----------



## Gast (8. Aug 2007)

Ok Frage geklärt habe getInstance durch getDefault ersetzt und es gebt


----------



## virus (8. Aug 2007)

ok das funktioniert bei mir auch. Nur bekomm ich damit eine ur ala: bundleentry://43/files/bild.jpg davon hätte ich jetzt aber gerne einen absolutein pfad in meinem System ala /apps/myRCPApp/plugins/myPlugin/files/bild.jpg


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2007)

virus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok das funktioniert bei mir auch. Nur bekomm ich damit eine ur ala: bundleentry://43/files/bild.jpg davon hätte ich jetzt aber gerne einen absolutein pfad in meinem System ala /apps/myRCPApp/plugins/myPlugin/files/bild.jpg


Warum?


----------



## virus (8. Aug 2007)

weil ich damit gerne sowas wie 
new Image(parent.getDisplay(),pathToThePicture);
machen würde


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2007)

Du hast doch eine URL, was willst du denn mehr?


----------



## virus (8. Aug 2007)

Sorry ich steh wohl grad auf dem schlauch. Wie krieg ich denne von der ur das Image? new Image(parent.getDisplay(), url); geht ja wohl nicht.


----------



## Gast (8. Aug 2007)

new Image(parent.getDisplay(), url.getFile());


----------



## virus (8. Aug 2007)

das hab ich auch schon probiert aber url.getFIle() gibt dann nur /files/bild.jpg zurück. Davon kann ich dann aber auch kein image erstellen.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2007)

Nimm doch einfach den InputStream.


----------



## virus (8. Aug 2007)

Wie soll ich denne aber einen input stream von der URL bekommen?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2007)

mit openStream()


----------



## virus (8. Aug 2007)

ja klar danke!! stand wohl wirklich ziemlich auf dem schlauch. Funktioniert jetzt alles! nochmals Danke!


----------

